# help needed with clearing up mud fever...



## wench (1 December 2008)

horsey has got mud fever on one of his hinds, some appear to be fairly large scabs, however, doesnt seem to be bothering (he is still happily jumping/cantering etc).

I have tried washing it off in hibiscrub, and got some of the scabs off, and then been putting some seudocream on them the other nights of the week I am there. I am not paticurlary wanting to wash his leg every night of the week down to the temperature, but the scabs dont seem to be clearing up. 

Is there anything that I can put on them?


----------



## _OC_ (1 December 2008)

Try wrapping cling film on them and bandage....as you need the scabs to fall off!
Just heard this the other day from a friend and seems to work!
Odd I know!


----------



## Morgan123 (1 December 2008)

just keep going wiht the sudorem as often as you can, works wonders, it will clear up in a couple of days (ish), no washing required once initial area is clean! good luck


----------



## ischa (1 December 2008)

Removing the scabs

Anything which will soften the scabs will aid their removal. Scab removal without first softening is often difficult, and may be strongly resented by the horse. An Animalintex poultice applied for 24 hours is useful. Alternatively a generous application of baby oil, 'Dermisol' (from EqWest) or 'Sudocrem' applied to the skin, covered loosely with clingfilm and covered in turn with a stable bandage, will often have a marked softening effect after 1-3 days. It is essential that the clingfilm and bandage continue to floor level at the heels (reinforce with a few turns of duct tape) as otherwise these will ride up the pastern as it flexes leaving the lower skin crease untreated. 

In some cases the clingfilm etc. treatment will have to be repeated daily for a few days until every scab can be dislodged. 

Once the scabs have been softened the affected area should be washed with an antibacterial scrub such as Pevidine or Hibiscrub. The legs are wetted with warm water; the scrub is applied neat and worked in well to loosen any surface debris and scabs. The scrub is then left in place for 10 minutes (to allow a more effective bacterial kill), the legs are washed and thoroughly dried with a clean towel.


----------



## carthorse (1 December 2008)

I am a fan of Kerritex powder. I have one horse that is very prone to mudfever and he wears turnout boots with kerritex sprinkled inside . Our other horse has not had a problem before but I found a nasty patch on him yesterday and put plenty of powder on last night , this morning it is dried up and cooler and not so smelly[ yes it smelt cheesy yesterday when I picked off a scab] I don't want to put him in boots so I am going to try just the powder


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (1 December 2008)

I am another one who does the Sudocrem &amp; clingfilm method. Works a treat. Saying that though my horse had a tiny bit of mud fever on his near hind cannon bone and I just slapped sudocrem on for 3 days and left it open and then yesterday morning scabs came off when I ruffled his hair. He has gone bald on that leg though!!

Vet told me ages ago never to pick the scabs because a) it hurts the horse and b) it will leave raw skin underneath which again is leaving leg open for more mud fever.


----------



## Nari (1 December 2008)

I find Equine America Fungatrol ointment works really well even if you don't wash the legs. I let them dry overnight then massage a generous dollop in - the scabs soften &amp; lift themselves after a day or so.

Personally I've never had any luck with Sudocreme, indeed one of mine is convinced it stings &amp; any attempt to put it on is not well received. He stands like a lamb for most other lotions &amp; potions so it isn't him being an awkward git.


----------



## LadyRascasse (1 December 2008)

naf mudgard cream or wondergel by goldlabel both work really well.


----------



## fatpiggy (1 December 2008)

Keratex powder liberally applied, then a huge dollop of udder cream over the top to hold it in and waterproof the lower leg - never failed to clear it up in a couple of days yet.


----------



## Coolspot (1 December 2008)

CAMROSA! The most amazing stuff ever! My horse manages to get mud fever all year round regardless of weather, but a tiny bit of camrosa is great at clearing it up and preventing it.

Always handy to have in your grooming kit for cuts and grazes etc anyway.


----------



## BlueberryPocket (1 December 2008)

I found Muddy Marvel De-Scap good, we had really bad mud rush last year &amp; in the end the only way i found to remove the scabs was to use the de-scab &amp; hibicrub on alternative nights. like you i was not keen on washing V's legs every night so done it every 2nd night. 

hope this helps, mud rash is awful!!


----------



## saz5083 (1 December 2008)

Another vote for Fungatrol! My big lad had very persistent mud fever last year and tried everything to shift it, one week of slapping Fungatrol on and it was gone!


----------



## custard (1 December 2008)

Another fan of Keratex powder as a preventative along with Thermatex wraps to dy the legs at night.

The Sudocrem/clingfilm/bandage method is what our vet recommends for scab removal followed by washing with Hibiscrub.  If you then apply Dermisol to the cleaned pink sore areas it helps the skin heal better too.


----------



## lisan (1 December 2008)

I've just started using the equine america Fungatrol and Rubys mudfever is clearing up nicely, was recommended by Greygates on here who swears by it.


----------



## amandaco2 (1 December 2008)

wash with hibi scrub all over area to get it clean, then sudocrem it once or twice a day for 2 days and the scabs just roll off in your fingers


----------



## samerlin (1 December 2008)

neem oil you can buy over the counter at a chemist


----------

